# Jewell Co. Kansas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw this on Successful Farmer....I have hunted this very same county up around Lovewell Lake. I miss hunting it so much....it is a very special place bordering Nebraska. It is about as rural as you ever see in farmland in this country....people are exceptionally friendly. Three hundred pound mature whitetail bucks are not uncommon. I love rural America.....I am attracted to lonely places. It is good for my soul.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/sf-blog/the-smells-remember-when


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm fortunate as solitude is easy to find in my neck of the woods. The absolute pure quietness. The more I age, the more I appreciate that. You are right on as to what it does for a mans soul.

"There is a fellowship more quiet even than solitude, and which, rightly understood, is solitude made perfect................. Robert Loius Stevenson


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Uphayman said:


> "There is a fellowship more quiet even than solitude, and which, rightly understood, is solitude made perfect................. Robert Loius Stevenson


Amen.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, living in the northern part of the "East Coast Megalopolis:", we can't find that kind of solitude within 300-400 miles!

The closest would be either northern New York, or far northern Maine!


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

When I was a kid around here, you could sometimes hear outboards on the river or the occasional freight train. Now you can hear loud motorcycles, noon buzzers and it seems like every idiot in three counties owns an airplane and wants to "buzz" our farm. If I were to ever move, it would be further back in the hills.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

lived in town most all my life wasn't till i move to the farm that i true learned what quiet was or how dark dark really is but no way i would want to move back to town after getting a taste of the good life.


----------

